# SOS: Tiger 10.4.11 PPC G 5



## LYDA (18 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour
Je lance un SOS pour mon Mac : Tiger 10.4.11 PPC G 5 ( Mac OS étendu: journalisé ) qui va certainement bientôt ne plus vouloir s'ouvrir et j'en serai trop triste.

Comme je suis toujours très nulle dans la compréhension des mots techniques et aussi pour les mettre en pratique, avant qu'il ne me lâche complètement, *SVP**, pouvez-vous me donner  la marche à suivre la plus simple et la plus efficace pour **le remettre en fonction* ( je vais imprimer vos conseils avant l'extinction complète de ce Mac).
Depuis plusieurs jours je fais au moins 2 fois par jour  "Réparer les autorisations du disque"
Réponse: réparation des autorisations terminée. Les autorisations d'accès ont été vérifiées, réparées sur le volume sélectionné ( mac HD).
Etat SMART: Vérifié

 J'ai fait:  "Vérifier le disque "
 Vérification du volume "Mac HD"
Vérification du volume HFS Plus
Vérification du fichier des excès de données de blocs.
Vérification du catalogue.
_Structure de Noeud erroné_
*Le volume Mac HD nécessite des réparations*
Erreur: la tâche sous-jacente a signalé un échec à la fermeture.

*1 Volume HFS vérifié*
Le volume nécessite des réparations.

Mes problèmes: Le Mac " rame" mais il finit par s'ouvrir. Si je ne fais pas " Utilitaire de disque", il se bloque parfois en ouvrant MAIL ou Safari( obligation de forcer la fermeture, recommencer à ouvrir et faire "Utilitaire".
Ce Mac a 6 ans. Avant il était sous "Panther", j'ai acheté le disque pour le mettre sous Tiger

Je ne le brusque jamais, ni ne le surcharge ( utilisé 39,9 Go sur 148,9 Go ).
Il m'a déjà fait un gros blocage mais par chance j'ai réussi à le refaire démarrer (une page en Anglais s'est ouverte... incompréhensible pour moi !).

MERCI d'avance à la personne qui se penchera sur le problème.

PS: Un MAC meurt-il vraiment un jour ??? Durée de vie en général ??


----------



## christophe2312 (18 Janvier 2011)

bonjour,
reparation du disque  en redémarrant grace au dvd d install?


----------



## jp.pilet (18 Janvier 2011)

Je crois que la réparation du disque à partir du CD est une bonne solution. Quand à la durée de vie de ton Mac je pense que tu peut être rassurée, ton problème n'a pas l'air vital... Mais peut-etre me gour-ge. Personnellement j'utilise toujours un PPC G4 de 1e génération sawtooth que j'ai boosté à l'époque avec un processeur 1,6... Il fonctionne 5 jours sur 7 dans un secrétariat ! courage
cordialement JPP


----------



## Sly54 (18 Janvier 2011)

Tiens, une revenante 


LYDA a dit:


> Vérification du catalogue.
> _Structure de Noeud erroné_
> *Le volume Mac HD nécessite des réparations*
> Erreur: la tâche sous-jacente a signalé un échec à la fermeture.
> ...


Bon, le disque dur a un problème
Déjà, sauvegarde tes données si ce n'est déjà fait.

Après peut être que la réparation du disque en bootant sur ton DVD Tiger peut régler le problème. Tu peux également lancer un fsck -fy.  Imprime le texte et note bien qu'en suivant la procédure tu démarreras en qwerty !

Autrement, si ca ne règle toujours pas le problème, pour réparer le disque il faudra passer par un autre logiciel (Techtool pro, disk warrior), voire changer de disque




LYDA a dit:


> PS: Un MAC meurt-il vraiment un jour ??? Durée de vie en général ??


La durée de vie du Mac = la durée de vie de son composant le plus faible


----------



## LYDA (19 Janvier 2011)

Sly54 a dit:


> Tiens, une revenante
> 
> Bon, le disque dur a un problème
> Déjà, sauvegarde tes données si ce n'est déjà fait.
> ...



Coucou Sly54... et oui la revenante *rame* toujours beaucoup avec son Mac Tiger !!!! .

 Je crois que pour la technique sur Ordi je resterai toujours nulle ... mais  heureusement que Mac G existe et qu'il y a des personnes sympa qui m'aident !!! Grand MERCI !

Je viens de cliquer sur le lien joint mais il est noté " Entretien de Mac os X Snow LÉOPARD". Je suis sur Tiger, je crains que cela ne fonctionne pas ?.

Quant aux sauvegardes, je les fais toujours manuellement sur un DD externe (surtout mes séquences familles, c'est le plus important pour moi). J'ai aussi des clefs USB pour certains doc.
 Dans un autre DD ext j'ai une sauvegarde de mes données (faite par 1 de mes enfants en  2009).

Comment faire ?. J'ai fait "informations" dans "Maison", il y a 30,47 Go. Dois-je faire un copier-coller de maison vers le disque externe des données ?. 
Les problèmes que j'ai actuellement ne vont-ils pas aussi s'exporter sur le DD Ext.

Je suis désolée de toujours demander des conseils.
Pour bien... dans Mac G...  il faudrait créer un dossier "conseils pour SUPER-NUL" de mon genre ...  pour classe maternelle aimant le Mac mais qui est poussée par la famille pour se mettre sur PC .. comme eux.... pour l'instant je résiste ! !


----------



## Invité (19 Janvier 2011)

Si tu as de la place sur ton disque dur externe, tu peux simplement faire un glissé/déposé des documents, photos, musiques, etc de ton dossier maison sur le disque externe.
Dans le pire des cas certaines données ne seront pas lues si le disque a un problème, mais tu ne vas pas importer de problèmes

Le lien donné par *Sly54* est aussi valable pour n'importe quelle version de Mac OsX (enfin depuis 10.3 de sûr)
Imprime la procédure et fais le. (note éventuellement où se trouvent les lettres sur le clavier qwerty, puisque tu en auras besoin)


----------



## Sly54 (19 Janvier 2011)

LYDA a dit:


> Je viens de cliquer sur le lien joint mais il est noté " Entretien de Mac os X Snow LÉOPARD". Je suis sur Tiger, je crains que cela ne fonctionne pas ?.


Comme dit Invité, il me semble que le lien est OK pour Tiger. Mais je n'ai pas de tigre sous la main



LYDA a dit:


> Quant aux sauvegardes, je les fais toujours manuellement sur un DD externe (surtout mes séquences familles, c'est le plus important pour moi). J'ai aussi des clefs USB pour certains doc.
> Dans un autre DD ext j'ai une sauvegarde de mes données (faite par 1 de mes enfants en  2009).
> 
> Comment faire ?. J'ai fait "informations" dans "Maison", il y a 30,47 Go. Dois-je faire un copier-coller de maison vers le disque externe des données ?


Evite, si tu peux, le copier coller de ta maison.
Le mieux, vu que tu as l'air d'avoir 2 disques durs externes, serait de réaliser un clone sur un de tes deux dd. En utilisant Carbon copy cloner ou bien super duper. Tu sais faire ?


----------



## LYDA (19 Janvier 2011)

Sly54 a dit:


> Comme dit Invité, il me semble que le lien est OK pour Tiger. Mais je n'ai pas de tigre sous la main
> 
> 
> Evite, si tu peux, le copier coller de ta maison.
> Le mieux, vu que tu as l'air d'avoir 2 disques durs externes, serait de réaliser un clone sur un de tes deux dd. En utilisant Carbon copy cloner ou bien super duper. Tu sais faire ?



Merci à l'invité et Merci à vous Sly54.

J'ai "essayé" de suivre les explications de: super duper avec http://www.debutersurmac.com/tutoriels/clonage.html  (je ne sais pas le mettre en abrégé).
1/ C'est pour Léopard.
2/ Il me semble que cela est fait pour des sauvegardes en continu, alors que je ne suis qu'au maxi 2 à 3 h par jour sur l'ordi ( reste du temps il est fermé .. cause ondes et tête fragilisée). Ceci m'oblige à faire des mises à jour en faisant: Pomme : mise à jour de logiciel sinon, cela ne se ferait jamais.

Je viens d'aller sur le support d'Apple. Ils disent:

*Important* : si vous utilisez Mac OS X 10.4 ou ultérieur, vous devez utiliser Utilitaire de disque plutôt que de fsck, chaque fois que cest possible.
http://support.apple.com/kb/TS1417?viewlocale=fr_FR 

Pas facile de décider sur ce qu'il faut faire lorsque l'on a un Bon vieux Mac Tiger 10.4.11


----------



## Sly54 (19 Janvier 2011)

LYDA a dit:


> J'ai "essayé" de suivre les explications de: super duper avec http://www.debutersurmac.com/tutoriels/clonage.html  (je ne sais pas le mettre en abrégé).
> 1/ C'est pour Léopard.


Super duper marche avec Tiger : "We haven't left our non-Snow Leopard users out in the cold, of course! Not only is 2.6.2 is still compatible with Tiger" (lu ici)
Ici un pas à pas que je t'avais fait pour cloner avec SuperDuper 




LYDA a dit:


> 2/ Il me semble que cela est fait pour des sauvegardes en continu, alors que je ne suis qu'au maxi 2 à 3 h par jour sur l'ordi ( reste du temps il est fermé .. cause ondes et tête fragilisée). Ceci m'oblige à faire des mises à jour en faisant: Pomme : mise à jour de logiciel sinon, cela ne se ferait jamais.



Attention, tu mélanges 2 choses

"Pomme : mise à jour de logiciel " qui va chercher les mises à jour des logiciels Apple,
"sauvegardes en continu" qui fait plutôt penser à TimeMachine.
Tu clones le jour ou tu le décides, le jour ou tu allumes ton disque externe, le jour ou tu veux faire une grosse mise à jour sur ton disque dur interne, etc.
Le clone, tu en es le maître (ou la maîtresse) absolu.

Après, oublie le fsck puisque Apple dit que c'est mieux de passer par Utilitaires de disque du DVD Tiger.


----------



## LYDA (20 Janvier 2011)

Sly54 a dit:


> Super duper marche avec Tiger : "We haven't left our non-Snow Leopard users out in the cold, of course! Not only is 2.6.2 is still compatible with Tiger" (lu ici)
> Ici un pas à pas que je t'avais fait pour cloner avec SuperDuper
> 
> 
> ...


Merci pour votre patience Sly54 

Pour ne pas stresser en craignant de faire une mauvaise manip,  cette fois-ci j'ai imprimé la copie d'écran, ainsi, je cocherai les bonne cases pour faire Super duper . Je vais tenter de la faire cette sauvegarde.

Pour le "Pomme : mise à jour de logiciel " qui va chercher les mises à jour des logiciels Apple, ça... pour une fois ( hi hi hi !) je le sais.
 Je précisais ceci pour expliquer que mes problèmes avec Mac viennent peut-être du fait où il est souvent fermé ( la connexion internet). Les mises à jour ne se font pas automatiquement.

Encore Merci de venir au-secours d'une 3 ème âge qui rame souvent avec le Mac Tiger.
 ( je n'ai pas réussi à remettre Word et Excel. Depuis je suis sur Open Office qui est moins bien mais tant pis )


----------



## Sly54 (20 Janvier 2011)

LYDA a dit:


> Je précisais ceci pour expliquer que mes problèmes avec Mac viennent peut-être du fait où il est souvent fermé ( la connexion internet). Les mises à jour ne se font pas automatiquement.


Alors non, tes problèmes ne viennent pas de là, c'est (à peu près) sûr !


----------



## LYDA (20 Janvier 2011)

Je viens de télécharger Super duper. Tout allait bien, j'ai cliqué sur OK en dessous de la petite annonce " Do Nothing" comme tu l'avais indiqué par une flèche dans le message sur Word. 

Une fenêtre s'est installée (je viens d'essayer de la mettre sur ce message... pas réussi !):



Register SuperDuper 
Ensuite il y a 4 phrases en Anglais.

En bas il y a : Registration Nom:
                     Serial Number

                                   Buy Now!     Later 

Je ne comprends Rien de Rien !! pourtant je suis allée voir sur les traductions.

http://translate.google.fr/translat...=Super+duper+en+Fran%C3%A7ais&hl=fr&prmd=ivns 


Je pense que pour l'instant je vais arrêter là... jusqu'au prochain essai. 

Encore Merci pour l'aide


----------



## Sly54 (20 Janvier 2011)

Dis lui "buy later"; Super duper est payant mais peut être utilisé gratuitement.
D'ou le "but later" (cad acheter plus tard).

(peut pas le vérifier totalement, je l'ai acheté !)


----------



## LYDA (25 Février 2011)

Sly54 a dit:


> Tiens, une revenante
> 
> Bon, le disque dur a un problème
> Déjà, sauvegarde tes données si ce n'est déjà fait.
> ...


----------



## LYDA (15 Avril 2011)

Bonjour à tous.

Je suis dans la "panade !"

Il y a quelque temps je vous écrivais ce message SOS ( lire plus bas). 

Cette fois-ci le problème est plus grave. Mac tiger ne veut plus fonctionner.
( je vous écris d'un Pc que mes enfants m'ont offert.... mais je ne veux pas renoncer au MAC... surtout pour le iMovie, photothèque... etc !
.
Pour la sauvegarde, n'ayant pas réussi à faire un Super Duper, avant que l'ordi ne se bloque, j'ai fait un copier-coller de " maison" sur un D D externe.

Voici les problèmes:
J'ouvre Mac, le bureau s'installe très lentement (la barre du haut où est écrit Finder et le dock en bas).
Mac HD ne s'installe pas. la roue multicolore tourne.* le Hd s'installe au bout de 3 h* !.

Si je clique sur Finder/ documents... patience, patience, je préfère fermer car trop long !

J'ai fait plusieurs "Utilitaire de disque" / " réparation du disque" en passant par le DVD Tiger avec touche C enfoncée.
Résultat: La tâche sous-jacente a signalé un échec à la fermeture. 1 volume n'a pu être réparé. 
J'ai refait cette manip au moins 6 fois = idem
J'ai essayé sans la touche C enfoncée = idem

J'ai tenté, toujours avec le DVd et utilitaire de disque " réparations des autorisations".
cela a mis au moins 2 h . Résultat : Réparation des autorisations terminée.

Refait " réparation disque".: 1 volume HFS vérifié. 1 volume n'a pu être réparé à cause d'une erreur.

Je crains que cette fois-ci je vais devoir faire Effacer et installer et cela me stresse. Comme vous pouvez le constater, je ne suis pas au top de la techique sur ordinateur.

*SVP, pouvez-vous me conseiller sur la meilleure façon simple et efficace de refaire fonctionner Mac Tiger 10.4.11 G5 PPC*. Je crains de faire des fausses manip et de le voir HS pour toujours.

Merci beaucoup d'avance.





LYDA a dit:


> Bonjour
> Je lance un SOS pour mon Mac : Tiger 10.4.11 PPC G 5 ( Mac OS étendu: journalisé ) qui va certainement bientôt ne plus vouloir s'ouvrir et j'en serai trop triste.
> 
> Comme je suis toujours très nulle dans la compréhension des mots techniques et aussi pour les mettre en pratique, avant qu'il ne me lâche complètement, *SVP**, pouvez-vous me donner la marche à suivre la plus simple et la plus efficace pour **le remettre en fonction* ( je vais imprimer vos conseils avant l'extinction complète de ce Mac).
> ...


----------



## Invité (15 Avril 2011)

Le problème vient du disque dur.
Donc plusieurs solutions, la meilleure étant de changer ce disque, mais des fois "Diskwarrior" fait des merveilles dans la réparation.
C'est un soft payant, mais à mon avis, c'est un "must have"


----------



## LYDA (15 Avril 2011)

Invité a dit:


> Le problème vient du disque dur.
> Donc plusieurs solutions, la meilleure étant de changer ce disque, mais des fois "Diskwarrior" fait des merveilles dans la réparation.
> C'est un soft payant, mais à mon avis, c'est un "must have"


 
Bonsoir et merci d'avoir répondu.

J'avais encore un petit espoir ... genre miracle  pour arranger le problème, mais je vois qu'il faudra prendre une bonne décision si je veux conserver mon Mac pour continuer à m'amuser à faire des petits montages vidéos et photos pour la famille ( avec le pc il y a moins de possibiltés ).

Encore MERCI


----------



## Sly54 (15 Avril 2011)

Bonsoir 

Une solution pas trop couteuse peut être d'acheter un disque dur externe (jamais perdu), d'installer Tiger dessus et de tester ta machine. Pour voir si ça règle le problème.


----------



## LYDA (16 Avril 2011)

Sly54 a dit:


> Bonsoir
> 
> Une solution pas trop couteuse peut être d'acheter un disque dur externe (jamais perdu), d'installer Tiger dessus et de tester ta machine. Pour voir si ça règle le problème.


 
Bonjour Sly54

Cela fait plaisir de vous lire et en plus, vous me redonnez une lueur d'espoir.

Je vous prie de bien vouloir m'excuser si mon message est un peu long.
Merci d'avance.

je viens d'ouvrir Mac. Comme d'habitude le bureau s'nstalle rapidement avec le dock et la barre de Finder en haut ... et aussi cette maudite roue multicolore qui tourne en attendant que l'icône de Mac Hd s'installe.

SVP, comment procéder ? 

Lorsque Mac HD sera là, pour suivre votre conseil, il faudra que je clique sur Finder et ensuite ouvrir mon DD externe ( sur le Silver Touch 320 Go, j'ai une sauvegarde de 2009 et une autre faite il y a quelques jours, j'avais fait un copier coller de Maison). 
Je pense qu'il y a encore assez de place pour installer Tiger.

Pour cela faudra-t-il *passer par DVD TIGER/ touche C enfoncée/ installation en passant par " utilitaire de disque " ?.*

Il faut que je précise que perso, je n'ai jamais fait d'installation (C'est mon Ex-gendre qui s'en est toujours chargé... mais désormais le " EX ", veut dire que je dois me débrouiller toute seule).

Etant donné qu'avant ce Mac était sous Panther et qu'ensuite il est passé sur TIGER, pensez-vous que l'installation MAC TIGER seule sera suffisante ?.

SVP, pouvez-vous m'écrire la meilleure et plus simple façon de procéder.

Encore MERCI 

(En direct: à l'instant l'icône Mac HD vient de s'installer sur le bureau (il a mis 20 mn )
La roue tourne toujours donc je n'ai accès à rien. ... patience, patience !!!!


----------



## LYDA (16 Avril 2011)

[(En direct: à l'instant l'icône Mac HD vient de s'installer sur le bureau (il a mis 20 mn )
La roue tourne toujours donc je n'ai accès à rien. ... patience, patience !!!![/QUOTE]
-----------
Re-Coucou
Suite du feuilleton commencé ce matin ... je me pose la question... un MAC TIGER ne meurt peut-être jamais ! 

Au bout d'une heure la roue s'est arrêtée. J'ai cliqué sur Finder qui s'est installé.
J'ai fait Applications/ Utilitaire/ Réparation des autorisations. Il a mis 2 H ( au lieu de 3 la dernière fois) résultat: Toute une longue liste de réparations s'est effectuées.

Conclusion: Réparations des Autorisations terminées.
Les autorisations d'accès ont été vérifiées ou réparées sur le volume sélectionné.

Etat SMART vérifié.

J'ai pu visionner 1 séquence avec Quicke Time, voir des doc, ouvrir iPhoto ( toujours en Anglais).
Ouvert le DD externe pour vérifier le volume dispo: 145.33 go, donc je pourrai tenter cette nouvelle installation sur ce disque externe.

Si il ne ramait pas autant à l'ouverture avec cette maudite roue, cela pourrait faire.
Il n'est donc pas HS  trop contente !!!

J'ai beau étudier toute la documentation d'APPLE, genre Mac OS X 10.4 Tiger : guide d'installation et de configuration, je stresse de faire une fausse manip.

Merci beaucoup d'avance si vous pouvez bien détailler les étapes pour cette installation sur le DD externe.


----------



## jp.pilet (16 Avril 2011)

Répares les autorisations 2 ou même 3 fois ...  ça fera pas de mal.


----------



## Sly54 (17 Avril 2011)

LYDA a dit:


> Conclusion: Réparations des Autorisations terminées.
> Les autorisations d'accès ont été vérifiées ou réparées sur le volume sélectionné.
> 
> Etat SMART vérifié.


Après avoir réparé les autorisations, il faudrait aussi que tu fasses réparer le disque. Pour voir si tu as des messages d'erreur (ou pas).
Parce qu'une telle lenteur, ca fait quand même penser à un disque dur mourant, malgré la réparation des autorisations (qui ne renseigne en aucun cas sur le bon état de ton disque dur).

Deuxio, j'ai une petite crainte pour la qualité de tes sauvegardes : un copier coller de ta petite maison sur un disque dur externe, je me demande comment vont se comporter les "droits" (admin, user). Mais c'est plus une remarque qu'une tentative de proposer une solution.

Last, je ne crois pas que tu puisses installer Tiger sur un disque contenant déjà des fichiers, sans perdre ces fichiers.


----------



## LYDA (17 Avril 2011)

Sly54 a dit:


> Après avoir réparé les autorisations, il faudrait aussi que tu fasses réparer le disque. Pour voir si tu as des messages d'erreur (ou pas).
> Parce qu'une telle lenteur, ca fait quand même penser à un disque dur mourant, malgré la réparation des autorisations (qui ne renseigne en aucun cas sur le bon état de ton disque dur).
> 
> Deuxio, j'ai une petite crainte pour la qualité de tes sauvegardes : un copier coller de ta petite maison sur un disque dur externe, je me demande comment vont se comporter les "droits" (admin, user). Mais c'est plus une remarque qu'une tentative de proposer une solution.
> ...


 
Bonjour Sly54
Depuis hier, je suis à ma 4 ème réparations des autorisations.
Les 3 dernières avaient simplement comme conclusion: Réparation des autorisations Terminées.
Les autorisations d'accès ont été vérifiées ou réparées sur le volmu sélectionné. ( pas de longue liste de réparations)... mais cela met quand même 2 h pour arriver à cette conclusion. La barre bleue s'installe rapidement sur les 3/4 et ensuite, cela bloque pendant 2 h, jusqu'à la conclusion.

_je ne crois pas que tu puisses installer Tiger sur un disque contenant déjà des fichiers, sans perdre ces fichiers.[/_

Comme j'ai en plus 1 dd exter (Lacie 500 go pour mes séquences familles) je vais faire un copier coller de l'un à l'autre ( Maison contient tout ce qui est sur l'ordi ?).

Pour une installation, en fait, il faut que le DD exter soit vide pour pouvoir installer TIGER ? 

Sur la question de Panther et Tiger, il me semble que, il y a quelques années, mon ex-gendre avait été obligé de ré-installer Panther avant de passer à TIGER.

En fait, ce qui est le plus imprtant pour moi, c'est de pouvoir me servir de iLife pour iMovie 6, iDVD, photothèque, diaporama, Quicke Time PRO.

Pour ma part, Dur-dur d'être aussi nulle dans la technique des ordi. J'ai beau m'escrimer à comprendre mais difficile pour une 3 ème âge !!

Merci pour vos conseils, vous êtes Super SYMPA !


----------



## jp.pilet (17 Avril 2011)

LYDA a dit:


> Bonjour Sly54
> 
> 
> Pour ma part, Dur-dur d'être aussi nulle dans la technique des ordi. J'ai beau m'escrimer à comprendre mais difficile pour une 3 ème âge !!
> ...



Meuh non... Tu n'es pas la seule sur ce site à être du 3e âge !! Soit patiente tu vas apprendre progressivement comme nous tous.
... Il est certain que si tu pouvais démarrer sur le CD d'installation du système tu pourrais faire - Réparer le Disque-
cordialement JPP


----------



## KERRIA (17 Avril 2011)

Salut à tous

J'ai pas tout lu mais le sujet est assez familier..tellement de petites tracasseries en 25 ans de Mac

Personnellement je tente :
1-réinitialisation de la PRAM
2-Réinitalisation de la NVRAM

Si pas de résultat :
Copie des dossiers sur un DD externe ou interne si présent
DVD TIGER ...reformatage du DD...réinstaller etc...

C'est pas sorcier..et ça fonctionne...sauf si le DD est physiquement endommagé bien sur...
mais présentement ça ne me parait pas être le cas....

Bonne journée


----------



## Sly54 (17 Avril 2011)

LYDA a dit:


> La barre bleue s'installe rapidement sur les 3/4 et ensuite, cela bloque pendant 2 h, jusqu'à la conclusion.


C'est ce qui me fait penser à un pb de disque dur



LYDA a dit:


> Comme j'ai en plus 1 dd exter (Lacie 500 go pour mes séquences familles) je vais faire un copier coller de l'un à l'autre ( Maison contient tout ce qui est sur l'ordi ?).


Là je crains pour les permissions, quand tu voudras reprendre tes données.




LYDA a dit:


> Pour une installation, en fait, il faut que le DD exter soit vide pour pouvoir installer TIGER ?


Je crois que oui.




LYDA a dit:


> Sur la question de Panther et Tiger, il me semble que, il y a quelques années, mon ex-gendre avait été obligé de ré-installer Panther avant de passer à TIGER.


Là, je ne sais pas. Peut être installer Panther (DVD livrés avec ta machine) pour avoir le pack iLife (et autres logiciels) puis application de Tiger par dessus, pour mettre à jour l'OS *et* garder les applications précédemment installées.


----------



## LYDA (17 Avril 2011)

Encore Merci pour tous les conseils... mais cette fois-ci... j'ai craqué ! 

Après avoir fait toutes les manip possibles ( 11 fois "réparer le disque" avec le DVd Tiger et la touche C enfoncée à avoir des crampes, j'ai cliqué sur "EFFACER" en passant par DVD/ Utilitaire de disque. 

J'ai ensuite fait "Installer" avec toujours le DVD de Tiger; Voilà, l'installation est faite. Finder s'est installé de suite... plus de longues attentes.

Avant de fermer car mon unité centrale perso est saturée , j'ai fait
Applications/utilitaires de disque/ réparer les autorisations et malgré que le Mac soit vide, j'ai quand même eu droit à :

" Autorisations d'accès différentes sur ./Library/Widgets, elles devraient être
drwxr-xr-x au lieu de drwxrwxr/widgets
Autorisations corrigées sur ./Library/Widgets

Réparations des autoristions terminée

Je ne sais ce que sont des* Widgets *mais j'avoue que si je peux les éjecter, ce sera avec plaisir car dans les réparations d'autorisations précédentes, il y en avait toujours !!! grrrrr

Pour remettre mes sauvegardes, je vais prendre mon temps... plus de stress 

Encore MERCI pour tous les messages reçus.

Mac G = TOP


----------



## Sly54 (17 Avril 2011)

Les widgets, ce sont les "petites applications" lancées par Dashboard (regarde dans ton Dock).
Ils sont soit rangés dans ta petite maison / bibliothèque / widgets, soit à la racine, tjs dans bibliothèque / widgets.

Ici un peu de lecture


----------



## LYDA (18 Avril 2011)

Sly54 a dit:


> Les widgets, ce sont les "petites applications" lancées par Dashboard (regarde dans ton Dock).
> Ils sont soit rangés dans ta petite maison / bibliothèque / widgets, soit à la racine, tjs dans bibliothèque / widgets.
> 
> Ici un peu de lecture


 
Merci pour cette page d'infos sur les widgets et Dashboard.
Je ne l'utilise jamais et je voudrais le *supprimer complètement. Est-ce possible ?.*
Ainsi, je n'aurais plus ce problème de réparation des autorisations suivante:

*drwxr-xr-x au lieu de drwxrwxr/widgets *

Autorisations corrigées sur ./Library/Widgets

Quant à la réinstallation de Mac Tiger, puisque j'y suis et que je sais que ce sera, pour moi, très long à faire ( j'écris ce message avec un PC), hier soir, lors de l'installation avec le DVD, j'ai vu que de nombreuses langues étrangères s'installaient. Je n'en aurai jamais l'utilité. Je n'ai pas vu de case à décocher pour les supprimer.

SVP, comment procéder pour sélectionner le *Français* et peut-être l'Anglais ( je ne le comprends pas mais je suppose que c'est une obligation de l'avoir).

Je pense que je vais éviter de surcharger le Mac pour qu'il résiste le plus longtemps possible.

MERCI d'avance pour les conseils.


----------



## Sly54 (18 Avril 2011)

LYDA a dit:


> SVP, comment procéder pour sélectionner le *Français* et peut-être l'Anglais ( je ne le comprends pas mais je suppose que c'est une obligation de l'avoir).



Ici : http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1442?viewlocale=fr_FR pour choisir ses langues / ses pilotes d'impression etc. au moment de l'installation de Tiger.

Pour les widgets, tu ne peux supprimer que ceux non Apple : lu ici.
Par contre, tu peux choisir de les activer ou pas, comme tu le souhaites.


----------



## LYDA (18 Avril 2011)

Sly54 a dit:


> Ici : http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1442?viewlocale=fr_FR pour choisir ses langues / ses pilotes d'impression etc. au moment de l'installation de Tiger.
> 
> Pour les widgets, tu ne peux supprimer que ceux non Apple : lu ici.
> Par contre, tu peux choisir de les activer ou pas, comme tu le souhaites.


 
Re- Sur Dashboard j'ai le minimum je pense/ Calculette, calendrier,pendule, Paris je n'ai rien ajouté... je me demande pourquoi il y a une erreur qui se produit ?

Bonne Nouvelle. Je viens de faire Applications/ Utilitaire de disque/ Vérifier le disque:
*Le volume semble en bon état.*
*Conclusion en Vert: Le volume a passé la vérification*... ouf !

Merci pour le lien et l'installation des langues étrangères.

Puisque Mac est vide, je vais faire un Utilitaire/"Effacer" et je vais réinstaller correctement avec le DVD Tiger.

Encore Merci


----------



## LYDA (19 Avril 2011)

LYDA a dit:


> Re- Sur Dashboard j'ai le minimum je pense/ Calculette, calendrier,pendule, Paris je n'ai rien ajouté... je me demande pourquoi il y a une erreur qui se produit ?
> 
> Bonne Nouvelle. Je viens de faire Applications/ Utilitaire de disque/ Vérifier le disque:
> *Le volume semble en bon état.*
> ...


 
Bonjour 
Hier Mac Tiger était bien vivant... je crains que aujourd'hui il soit HS .

Hier, j'ai fait de nouveau "Effacer" et "*Installer/mais: Personnalisé" *pour sélectionner le Français et les imprimantes. Il y a 1.5 Go de différence entre installation standard et personnalisée.

Tout s'est SUPER bien passé. Mac Tiger était très réactif.
L'installation terminée j'ai fait "Mise à jour". Mac os X Power Pc, Java 13.1 à 14.2 ont demandé la mise à jour. Ensuite, redémarrage immédiat
Tout s'est bien passé. J'ai envoyé des messages test avec mail. Mac Tiger était comme neuf !

Fatiguée, j'ai remis à aujourd'hui la restauration de mes sauvegardes. J'ai tout fermé.

Aujourd'hui j'ouvre l'ordi... une page et pomme grise s'installent avec cette annonce:

*"Veuillez redémarrer votre ordinateur. Maintenez la touche de démarrage enfoncée pendant plusieurs secondes ou bien appuyez sur le bouton réinitialiser"*


J'ai appuyé sur le bouton de démarrage. J'ai refait 4 fois la même manip = IDEM !
J'ai tenté en mettant le DVD Tiger et touche C enfoncée= Idem
J'ai récupéré mon DVD en appuyant sur la souris et sur le bouton de démarrer.
J'ai tout éteint.

Je vous écris d'un PC.
*SVP, pensez-vous que Mac Tger est HS pour de bon ???*   ( triste !)

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## Sly54 (19 Avril 2011)

LYDA a dit:


> J'ai tenté en mettant le DVD Tiger et touche C enfoncée= Idem
> J'ai récupéré mon DVD en appuyant sur la souris et sur le bouton de démarrer.
> J'ai tout éteint.
> 
> ...




Ce que tu appelles "Mac Tiger", c'est le nom de ton disque dur interne ? On peut penser qu'il est mort, mais je ne comprends pas ça :


LYDA a dit:


> J'ai tenté en mettant le DVD Tiger et touche C enfoncée= Idem


Tu n'as même pas réussi à démarrer sur ton DVD Tiger, c'est ça ?


----------



## LYDA (20 Avril 2011)

Sly54 a dit:


> Ce que tu appelles "Mac Tiger", c'est le nom de ton disque dur interne ? On peut penser qu'il est mort, mais je ne comprends pas ça :
> 
> Tu n'as même pas réussi à démarrer sur ton DVD Tiger, c'est ça ?


 
Bonjour

HIER, après avoir vu et lu les instructions écrites dans une fenêtre très grise installée au centre d'une page gris clair:

*"Veuillez redémarrer votre ordinateur. Maintenez la touche de démarrage enfoncée pendant plusieurs secondes ou bien appuyez sur le bouton réinitialiser"*

J'ai effectué 4 fois à la suite cette manip: Femeture forcée/ démarrage en appuyant plusieurs secondes sur le bouton. A chaque fois le même message est réapparu !.

Avec le DVD de réinstallation de Tiger, j'ai tenté pour voir si Mac allait être réactif= NON.
J'ai récupéré le DVD (démarrage/ souris enfoncée) et j'ai tout fermé.

*Ce matin*: Ouverture de Mac = idem à hier.

2 ème tentative mais j'appuie plus longtemps sur le bouton de Démarrage. Sur une page gris clair un message en haut à gauche apparait en Anglais (que je ne comprends pas !!!)

*Les dernières lignes sont:*


*Welcome to Open Firmware, the system time and date is 04/20/2011*

*To continue booting, type "mac-boot" and press return.*
*To shut down, type "shut-down" and press return.*

*OK*


*SVP, que faut-il faire ???*
*MERCI d'avance pour les réponses. *


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Avril 2011)

Tape les lignes suivantes :


*reset-nvram* 

ensuite tu appuies sur retour chariot et ensuite

*reset-all* 

ensuite tu appuies sur retour chariot


----------



## LYDA (20 Avril 2011)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Tape les lignes suivantes :
> 
> 
> *reset-nvram*
> ...


 
Bonjour
Je viens de le faire. Sur l'écran au lieu de:

*reset-nvram* il est noté *reset-nvrq *

*reset-all* il est noté *reset-qll *

*Est-ce normal ?*

J'ai appuyé sur retour chariot mais rien ne se passe ???

Merci pour votre réponse.


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Avril 2011)

Soucis de clavier, apparemment tu es en qwerty mais voici l'équivalence des touches : 






Il faut que tu tapes exactement les commandes indiquées dans mon post précédent.

Lorsque ton mac aura redémarré pense à remettre ton clavier en Azerty en suivant le chemin suivant :
Barre de menu/Pomme/Préférences systèmes/international/menu saisie/cocher clavier Français et décocher Américain.


----------



## fau6il (20 Avril 2011)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Soucis de clavier, apparemment tu es en qwerty mais voici l'équivalence des touches :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_Très intéressant, ce document! 
Merci. _


----------



## LYDA (20 Avril 2011)

LYDA a dit:


> Bonjour
> Je viens de le faire. Sur l'écran au lieu de:
> 
> *reset-nvram* il est noté *reset-nvrq *
> ...


----------

